# War Zone Damocles: Mont'ka



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

From BoLS:










Emperor’s Shield Infantry Platoon
This bundle gives you everything needed to field the Emperor’s Shield Infantry Platoon, *a formation found in War Zone Damocles: Mont’ka*. You’ll receive a Cadian Command Squad, two sets of Cadian Shock Troops, two Cadian Heavy Weapons Squads and three Sentinels – thirty-four models in total, for an awesome Astra Militarum strike force!

Tau Rapid Insertion Force
This bundle contains everything necessary to field the Rapid Insertion Force, *a Tau Empire formation found in War Zone Damocles: Mont’ka*. You’ll receive an XV25 Stealth Team (three Battlesuits and a markerlight Drone), three XV8 Crisis Battlesuit Teams (nine Battlesuits and six accompanying Drones), and an imposing XV104 Riptide Battlesuit with two Drones of its own. Twenty-two examples of the might of the Greater Good!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Damn. Heard rumours of Mont'ka and was holding out for a slim hope of a little Blood Angels supplement/update to bring them in line with the other Marines and Dark Angels.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Angel of Blood said:


> Damn. Heard rumours of Mont'ka and was holding out for a slim hope of a little Blood Angels supplement/update to bring them in line with the other Marines and Dark Angels.


You HAVE seen the new Captain/Chaplain, right? There's more BA coming. Kauvon was 3 armies, so maybe this one will be Tau, Imperial Guards, and Blood Angels. There's also talk of the Assassins... which are being released at the same time as the new BA characters.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Xabre said:


> You HAVE seen the new Captain/Chaplain, right? There's more BA coming. Kauvon was 3 armies, so maybe this one will be Tau, Imperial Guards, and Blood Angels. There's also talk of the Assassins... which are being released at the same time as the new BA characters.


Yes, but I'm somewhat of an eternal pessimist sadly ^^


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Have faith, and paint your red (and gold...and black...) armour. I've got a good feeling there will be a mention or two of the Blood Angels in this campaign book.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Ding ding!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm. Still no confirmation. Though with the Chaplain and Captain out, it's possible. Also the release of a boxed Demi-company is hopefully due to us getting the formations of others.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Though I'm confused at how the Blood Angels can be involved at all when they're all meant to be at Baal. 

Also not looking forward to them being abused like the Raven Guard. They got all stealthed, we gonna get outfought in melee and assaults??


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> Still no confirmation.


Here ya go then:











































































Angel of Blood said:


> Though I'm confused at how the Blood Angels can be involved at all when they're all meant to be at Baal.


Not in this book I suppose, but GW writes whatever they feel like writing regardless of what we think might be a more...logical way of seeing it. Either way that new Chaplain is on the cover of the next WD and there's no mention of a special name for either him or the Karlaen model so BOOOO.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Dammit.


----------



## Rush Darling (Apr 30, 2015)

Don't the rumours have Nids pegged for an update in 1Q 2016? Maybe BA will get their lovin' around that time, as as far as I'm aware, they currently have a bug problem.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Rush Darling said:


> Don't the rumours have Nids pegged for an update in 1Q 2016? Maybe BA will get their lovin' around that time, as as far as I'm aware, they currently have a bug problem.


This is in the realm of possibilities. Time! What a jerk.

New Tau Formations from the Mont'ka book:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Astra Militarum formations!

Also, scraped from a Facebook group:





































These... these Tau ones are all way better than the AsMil ones. That said, I will be fielding some of those AsMil formations, for sure!

I actually have a use for my 30 sanctioned psyker minis again, with a... mini pseudo-Conclave. Fragile as all hell, but join the Primaris into the Wyrdvane squad with a Commissar--massively warp charge and number-of-power buffed 2+ casting Primaris psyker! No jinking after the drop on the Vendettae is a bit disappointing, but I'll still put it to use. Orders for Artillery vehicles? Yes please!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Some copy paste on those Guard Formations:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Some copy paste on those Guard Formations:


Thanks, I was lazy.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Emperor’s Shield Infantry Platoon
> This bundle gives you everything needed to field the Emperor’s Shield Infantry Platoon, a formation found in War Zone Damocles: Mont’ka. You’ll receive a Cadian Command Squad, two sets of Cadian Shock Troops, two Cadian Heavy Weapons Squads and three Sentinels – thirty-four models in total, for an awesome Astra Militarum strike force!


Lies! Liiiiies. You need 5 Infantry Squads in the Platoon.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

All of the Tau stuff.

Only new ones I'm seeing, though it's hard to cross-reference on sloppy internet tabs:


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

OOOh..

Steel Legion + Emperor's Fist Armored Company. Hmm.....


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Imperial Guard formations got me like *DAAAAAAAAYUM*

Basilisks and Manticores getting Twin Linked and Ignores Cover on a Cold Blooded Ld8, a blitzkrieg of BS4 Leman Russes with old-school Holo Fields, Primaris Psyker giving you a second copy of all the powers known by your Wyrdvanes (unlike the Librarius, the Psykana doesn't stop the Wyrdvanes casting) with a potentially huge amount of Warp Charge (casting on a 2+, no less!), and, well, more Orders cast from further away and on 3D6 picking the lowest?

I am _so_ happy right now.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Just realized I'm pretty much missing one things from every option for this to be useful to my current collection. Nuts.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I just went back and looked at the Psykana formation. I may start adding that to some of my 'fake' Thousand Sons, as back up psykers. A more interesting, flavorful option than using the Inquisition Psykers.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Imperial Guard formations got me like *DAAAAAAAAYUM*
> 
> Basilisks and Manticores getting Twin Linked and Ignores Cover on a Cold Blooded Ld8, a blitzkrieg of BS4 Leman Russes with old-school Holo Fields, Primaris Psyker giving you a second copy of all the powers known by your Wyrdvanes (unlike the Librarius, the Psykana doesn't stop the Wyrdvanes casting) with a potentially huge amount of Warp Charge (casting on a 2+, no less!), and, well, more Orders cast from further away and on 3D6 picking the lowest?
> 
> I am _so_ happy right now.


Of course, Wyrdvanes also aren't independent characters that can hide in another unit and are quite squishy, plus the Primaris doesn't cast on 2+ unless he joins a commissar'd Wyrdvane.

Not that I'm complaining, but just pointing out that there are downsides.

Also: If your Artillery Company is a part of the whole large detachment, you're making that Ld8 order on 3D6 & discarding the highest!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Just realized I'm pretty much missing one things from every option for this to be useful to my current collection. Nuts.


I have... an Artillery Company (less an Engiseer), a Psykana Division, and probably one Emperor's Shield Platoon. The Guard sure don't do formations by half measures. Which would be NICE IF THEY DID HONESTLY.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Just realized I'm pretty much missing one things from every option for this to be useful to my current collection. Nuts.


What better excuse to buy and paint a shitload of stuff?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> Which would be NICE IF THEY DID HONESTLY.


Pretty much this. The only collection I have a hope of playing Formations out of without buying new jams is my BA collection....and lets not talk about the Shield of Baal ones that came out.



MidnightSun said:


> What better excuse to buy and paint a shitload of stuff?


I've got another two Leman Russ's and two Basilisks on the chopping block when I get back to buying Guard stuff, but with 10k+ models all together and ~4k painted it's hard to justify all the new shiny without some progress shown. I know Jeff Goldblum said 'life will find a way', but life's having a hard time showing me the way back to spending money on this little hobby of mine at the moment.

One day I will play me that tank formation...though Pask not being allowed is pretty lame. Vanilla Tank Commanders don't really do it for me.


----------



## shadoestar (Apr 6, 2010)

Its about bloody time that the guard got some love...


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah but it would be nice if some of the formations didn't need to be house ruled to be played by most players.

So, do I need 55 guardsmen and a sentinel to run this or do I just need to have at least 5 squads and a sentinel...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

leinad-yor said:


> So, do I need 55 guardsmen and a sentinel to run this or do I just need to have at least 5 squads and a sentinel...


A shield platoon? You need a platoon command squad, five infantry squads, and one sentinal.

Now a shield company is three of those plus a company command squad.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Stupid question, if you have a tank commander as listed in the Emperor's Fist company and he has other russess with him, does that count as Leman Russ squadron? Can you run him solo, or do you technically have to have 4 leman russ squadrons? Whilst I recognise that tank squadrons can have one tank in them, that is a ridiculous amount of tanks.

Can any of these formations actually be done under 2k points?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Stupid question, if you have a tank commander as listed in the Emperor's Fist company and he has other russess with him, does that count as Leman Russ squadron? Can you run him solo, or do you technically have to have 4 leman russ squadrons? Whilst I recognise that tank squadrons can have one tank in them, that is a ridiculous amount of tanks.
> 
> Can any of these formations actually be done under 2k points?


a tank commander needs to be part of a squadron including at LEAST one other leman russ tank


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks...I thought as much; therefore you would need a minimum of 5 tanks to run the Emperor's fist company.

Right, I obviously need to do exactly what GW want me to do and buy lots of new models ... Or never play these formations = more likely


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Thanks...I thought as much; therefore you would need a minimum of 5 tanks to run the Emperor's fist company.
> 
> Right, I obviously need to do exactly what GW want me to do and buy lots of new models ... Or never play these formations = more likely


You're not really cut out for the Imperial Guard are you, son?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Can any of these formations actually be done under 2k points?


Yes they can, you can actually make a decent army from this formation at the 1750 and 1850 point levels. The biggest problem formation that you have is the shield company; its simply to many points before upgrades for normal games. Only being required to take two platoons would have fixed that really. (It should have been a 2-4 shield platoons not a hard 3.)


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> You're not really cut out for the Imperial Guard are you, son?


Haha! I've got 4 tanks, 2 Chimeras, a baneblade and Vendetta. Couple with a standard platoon, 2x squads of vets and a tempestus squad it usually covers most things.

Just not these damn formations.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Haha! I've got 4 tanks, 2 Chimeras, a baneblade and Vendetta. Couple with a standard platoon, 2x squads of vets and a tempestus squad it usually covers most things.
> 
> Just not these damn formations.


thats a good start kid :wink:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=1394

in all seriousness its a pretty good group for all round stuff, untill you end up like me and cannot stop collecting things like a maniac :crazy:


----------



## General Eric (Nov 30, 2015)

The psyker entry is interesting for guard, roll 2+ rather than 4+ to use charge. For around 300+ points you can create 3 shooty psyker groups and give primaris psyker extra charges and psyker abilities to choose from. Assuming you can run all of that in 3 chimeras for an additional 200 points it could have potential...right? Have not tried psykers in my guard yet but this could be a start.


----------

